# The Masonic Chequered / Checkerboard Floor



## My Freemasonry (May 10, 2014)

The allegorical teaching of the black and white chessboard floor in masonic lodges hearkens back to the free will choice that we all make on whether we will serve the principle of selfishness or selflessness, separation or unity, darkness or light, in this polarized material world. The black and white mosaic flooring is a long standing mystical symbol, the square shape oft representing the physical world, as opposed to the circle representing spirit.

If we accept the premise that the spiritual existed before the material and is the template upon which the physical world is overlaid, then the laws of physics are laid over on the spiritual laws. An example is the spiritual law of karma, its compliment in physics being Newton's (a freemason) laws of force in action and potential. We now know that matter exists in a polarized state of positive and negative electro magnetic force, within which it is ordered and work occurs, so too then the spiritual in the free will creation, for choice to exist and spiritual work to occur, the  extremes of the spirit must be real, both the good and the sin, that which missed the mark, in intention and in effect.

The checkerboard is therefore emblematic of the free will choice of service in the balanced and polarized world. Free will is one of the primary laws of our dynamic, it is required for faith to develop and for the metal of the souls purity to be established, in a environment where proof of Diety does not exist. It is said that no matter how far we plumb the innermost secrets of matter, we will not have proof of Diety, for if Diety were revealed, freewill as regards the choice of faith would be denied. The law is not to be abrogated.

It is a noteworthy achievement that Freemasonry has preserved the teaching of polarization in its ancient teaching, which emphasizes the seekers choice and path of service. The daily choices that one makes are shaded towards either the selfish or selfless service.  As one moves toward either the egoistic or altruistic pole, through belief, imagination and desire; the intentions and choices cause experience, which in turn draw on more catalyst, and so over time the purity of the metal of the soul is established. If one has conflicts: intending say ...benevolence but then acting maliciously, one will ineffectually keep bumping up against the same wall of confusion and stagnation, and the souls grading upon that scale of polarity, will reflect the lack of conviction, these are the fence sitters who do not choose a principle to serve.

Some say this  is but one density among many of the souls evolution, where self awareness is first nurtured, it offers The choice on a balanced field for the entity to gain, lose or be unchanged as regards the chosen service extreme, through self determination. The checkered floor is also analogous to the shepherds embrace, arms crossing the chest, signifying the choice, to serve either the right handed path, ankh of sacrifice in hand or that of the other hand, the path which pulls us to the illusion of separation, and control over others. It too is reminiscent of the two pillars to the temple, now known as Jachin and Boaz, strength and establishment, as all who remember the middle chamber long form can attest to, but anciently referring to the potentials of the mind in a polarized state. It has been said that a man can not serve two masters, and so it is, to establish a suitable grade within the confines here, one must choose to move upon the squares of darkness or of light, in order to advance to harvestable grade.

 The Creator turns from neither, as in reality, far beyond this illusion, all is truelly One. Logoi, Infinite Intelligence, existing before matter, created means for the acceleration of soul evolution, in which faith is helpful to move towards light. What is above written is mostly not an accepted tenet of Freemasonry, and is only one expansion of the basic premise of the pattern, which there is little dispute that it emphasizes freewill and darkness and light.​
Continue reading...


----------

